# Malignant tumor removed, interpreting path report



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow that’s terrible that there was no information for follow up with an oncologist. I’m so sorry. Hang in there. 

Bumping for Canadian members to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Immunohistochem is available w IDEXX- I would get that done because they are actually considering two very different cancers, a not terrible one vs a pretty nasty one that'd benefit from amputation. 
But there seriously isn't a lot of info there- the path reports I see from Denver are amazing. This one is like a student did it.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

If possible , please have the paraffin wax block sent to one or two more different pathologists. Been there. This is an amateur report. Even with a professional one, I'd opt for two specialists.


----------

